# Scraping Class Next week 3/ 12 in Rockford IL has openings



## Richard King 2 (Mar 6, 2018)

I must have forgot to post this by itself.

I will be teaching a class in Rockford IL next week Monday - Friday March 12 - 16 at Bourn & Koch Machine Builders.   Under their banner are:  Blanchard, Fellows, Barber Coleman, Springfield, Devlieg, and a few others.    I have a few slots open.  If you can't do a 5 day class you can attend 3 days - Monday - Friday.  8 AM to 5:30 PM

https://www.bourn-koch.com/2018-richard-king-handscraping-class/

If you would like to sign up please send me a private message or email me at Richard@Handscraping.com


----------

